# sick of being told i have a pretty face...



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2009)

so i used to look like this -






but i now look like this -





i'm the one in the middle obviously!

as you can see that in the past 6 years i've pilled on the lbs and i'm pretty fat.  You can see how bulky i look compared to my skinny blonde friend! i have really flabby arms at the top and my tummy and thighs are huge. quite frankly i'm fed up of being told i've got a pretty face but it's a shame about the rest of me. people don't seem to relaise that it hurts me to be talked about like that! i do think my face is pretty but my figure sucks but i like food a hell of alot so pretty much ate and ate all i wanted. stupid i know...

so anyways i've got to the stage where even though i'm not completeley disgusted by my apparence, i do look at myself and think 'what have i done?' if you look at my first pic i looked so beautiful (dodgy digital camera though!) and now i have wrecked myself. obviously my health is not at it's best due to my body carrying around excess weight but i'm still very active so wouldn't concider myself to be so fat i can't go about my daily life or anything. everyday i'm working out my arms at work (lifting 40'' tv's does that to you!) i rush around playing ball alot too, i dance for hours at a time every few nights and obviously having sex is a pretty good work out too (if in the right position obviously!!)

but the amount i eat is insane. i'll have either a big bag of chrisps or a sausage sandwich for breakfast. a footlong subway sandwich with cookie for lunch. and for dinner i'll eat a main meal - usually pasta or potatoes with chicken or something and some sweets (cakes, choccie...). oh and the worst part of all is that i only drink coke, dr pepper or really sugary tea. so is it anywonder that i'm so big when i put such crap in my mouth?

so when i woke up this morning i went downstairs and poured all the fizzy drinks down the sink and chucked out all random cakes and sweets that were in the cupboards (even my precious jar of nutella) my husband was asking if i was ok and i told him that i just don't want to eat shit anymore.

so i'm going to be eating a balanced diet - something i've been lacking for a good few years now. no more sugary fizzy drinks or tea. i need to drink more water anyways because that will make me fell full. and no more bad breakfasts!!! i'll have some ceral or fruit salad (i love fruit). for lunch i am going to make home made soups to bring into work. so i can heat them up and have them (gotta be good for me right?) and for dinner i'm lowering the amount of carbs i have with my meal and try and eat more meat and veg.

so this is going to be a long haul thing not an overnight fix. but hopefully it'll pay off and i'll start to loose some of my bulk. i'll be weighing myself once a week and will update here on how much i've lost (or if i've stayed the same) i don't feel comfortable putting my actual weight down do it'll just be how many lbs lost. also i'll do a weekly update here and how i'm doing and will make little posts throughout the week.

i'm posting this here because it's a big thing for me so any encouragement, motivation or even tips would be greatly appriciated. so wish me luck guys and dolls... lets hope i'll no longer be the 'girl with a pretty face and shame about the rest'.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 22, 2009)

good for you!!! keep us updated!!
I started a thread in july 2007 and i still have it going. It is so helpful to write out your milestones. It will keep you going!


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

good for you! you are really active, but better food choices more often will help you feel better!

I do agree that you are gorgeous (and that hair!), and curves are sexy as hell!  

I'm also currently on a "eat less, move more" and "better choices more often" regime and for extra motivation, for every 1 pound that i lose, I'm putting $10 aside for makeup!  (too bad my boyfriend is helping me monitor this, so I don't end up putting $50 away for each pound!)

make sure you eat enough protein at all of your meals (I add beans/lentils to EVERYTHING).

good luck! and keep us posted!

(sorry if this was too much unsolicited advice!)


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Feb 22, 2009)

you have already done the best step by throwing away the sodas and junk. Once you start eating healthy more often, it will become a lifestyle. take it day by day and dont look at how much more you have to go. consider it more as turning your lifestyle into a healthy one rather than just trying to lose weight. you will get there before you know it =) 

you can also make a journal of what to eat during the day..plan your meals. dont eat biscuit for breakfast!!!! go for a healthier breakfast....and the more home made your meals are the better they are because you know what goes in your food. Home made food is also much more fresh and tasty.

You can do it girl! keep the motivation strong =)


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I can't eat like I did in my youth and I also gained a lot. I tried a "banana" diet from a woman's mag. You eat two bananas for breakfast, and two moderate (no foot longs, no chips) meals and a small snack. I've lost already--the husband was groping me this am and noticed I'm skinnier. I also stop eating when I am not hungry and sometimes this means I leave a LOT of food on the plate. Last night we went out and I had about 2 spoonfuls of my gumbo, a beer and a few bites of fish. I was not hungry afterwards.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

Good for you! It's great that you're really thinking this out and being realistic.

And who doyou hang out with that says you have such a pretty face, shame about the rest of you? Those people need a slap in the face and to be ditched. Don't hang out with anyone that makes you feel like that. You know you deserve better!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

Good luck! (you can't beat the exercise that is walking up Steep Hill either lol)


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 22, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2009)

steep hill is indeed a bitch to walk up! i usually stop half way to look in john greed's window while i catch my breath!

thanks so much for the words of encouragement guys!

lulabelle thanks for your advice! it was definately wanted! i do need to make sure that i eat more proteins because they're better than my usual carb fest for a dinner!!

i agree with Hilly that's it's good to write down my thoughts and things. mainly because when i want to vent i can come here and let it all out!

and mabelle it was a couple of other managers said it to me at a managers meeting - they also went on to say how they'd love to 'do a low self esteem girl who had just lost loads of weight'.  real nice eh? i don't have low self esteem - i have relaistic self esteem! i know my good points and i know my bad points! plus one of my close friends who i have started seeing less and less makes comment about how i'd look nicer in my clothes if only i were a few dress sizes smaller... nice right? 

today has gone well so far and me and hubby went to do a big shop for healthy things and so that i could make my soup for tommorow. he's being really supportive which is all i could ask for really.

i think tommorow will be the test when i'm at work. i don't want to tell the guys what i'm doing because i don't want to make a big deal out of it at work. 

thanks again for all your kind words! and keep checking in on me!


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you for sharing..I think we all have been down this route.  I am in a similar situation and I know what you feel. Don't let the negativity trip you up and runnn from anything or anyone negative. Hang in there and it will all be clear soon -- don't stress about it as it only makes you feel more helpless. Best of luck


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

wow. some people have no f*cking class.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2009)

tell me about it! annoyingly i work in a very male dominated enviroment and sometimes it can be great but other times it can suck major ass!! i just ignore it when they go all pervy and nasty - it's better than telling them to shut the f up and cause a bad atmosphere.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey love well done in taking the steps to a healthier lifestyle, don't deprive yourself and see it as a long term lifestyle change for the best chance of success!!! You are sooo pretty and your hubby obviously loves you!!

Can i recommend a website called the daily late site, i have lost over 20 lbs by tracking my foods on it and getting great advice and motivation from the lovely people on it.

Calorie Counter, Diet Tracking, Food Journal, Nutrition Facts at The Daily Pla


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, you are very pretty! 

It touched me to read your story because I've always felt that way. As a matter of fact, I got to the point where I was upset when I gained weight because I made the only part of me that was attractive less attractive. My face got squishier and I got some weird double chin which I never had before!

I'm so happy that you are deciding to change your life for yourself. I stopped drinking carbonated beverages 6 years ago and to this day I might have a sip or two every few months when there is nothing else to drink (like at a sporting even when my brother orders a coke) but I seriously regret it. It makes me bloated and gives me heartburn and the taste is different to me now- just a few sips can do it... wtf! I was seriously addicted to that stuff =/ I use to have like 6-10 a day... damn free refills.

Let us know how you're doing and what, if anything, you've modified of your plan!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

hi guys!

well here is an update on how my first week went!  firstly i have to say that yes i didn't drink any fizzy drinks - no more of my beloves coke and dr pepper - but man did i have a killer headache for what seemed like 4 days running! is this normal? hubby said it was because i wasn't having as much sugar and caffine as my body was used to. is this true? i've not had a headache for the past couple of days but at first it was bloody terible! i've been craving dr pepper so bad all week! luckily i have a dr pepper lip smackers balm which i got last year in florida. i find using this helps because at least i can smell the overly sweet smell!! when this is used up i'll be requesting a cp for a cart load!! we can't get them in the uk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have however lost 2lbs in the past week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i know that it's not much but i'm very pleased with myself about it! i'm hoping that this next week i can loose another 2lbs! although me and hubby are off work and are going on some day trips out so need to plan where we're gonna eat! no burger kings!!!!

as far as food at work goes all the guys are loving my soups! and they said that when i get back off holiday they will be joining me on the healthy eating program! which is fantastic! at first i didn't want to tell them i was dieting however it became very obvious when i turned down a footlong sub meal and various bottles of dr pepper and ice cream! but it's nice to know that i'm being encouraged at work as well as at home!

as far as exercise this week - i've done my usual dancing around for a few hours over the week (dripping with sweat by the end so gotta be a good thing right?!), worked out my arms at work with big tv deliveries again! and private time with the hubby every couple of nights!

last night i was a little naughty. my friend came over for a girls night and we had a bottle of wine and i had a couple of nachos dipped in salsa. the wine obviously more of an issue than the nachos! but i won't be drinking any alcohol until the 14th of march now so i guess it's not that bad having the occasional treat.

thanks agian for everybodys kind and encouraging words! means alot and it helps me when i'm feeling down! this is what i love about specktra - everybody is so accepting of everybody and very sweet and kind! 

wish me luck on loosing more weight this week!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this smiley is random and makes me giggle!)


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the updates! Yeah, I had cravings I could not describe... I couldn't imagine being addicted to drugs because I felt like this was terrible enough. I was use to going to Coke as a pick me up... for all the yummy sugar and so yeah I did have a little of a crash and I was really moody for the first week or two.

Congrats on the 2lbs! That's a very healthy weight loss!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good for you! I know you can do it if you are ready to do it for yourself..Not for anyone else. I think you look beautiful thin or thicker....But feeling good about yourself is a self esteem booster and I know you will be successful!! Good Luck!! When you get down...just pick yourself back up...When you have a lousy day ...Make the next day better!! One day at a time...One step at a time!!

Go Girl!!


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done on the weight loss!!  I too am trying to lose weight, about 30lbs so i have a way to go.  The thing is with me i will eat healthily then ruin it by having some choc or crisps or something and i start falling into this cycle of eating well then almost rewarding myself with bad stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought a skipping rope as i hear it is an excellent all over cardio workout and that 10 mins worth is the equivelant of running a mile though  i can only manage a few mins of it at the mo tho lol
But yea keep up the good work it sounds like you are doing something right!

P/s i live very close to lincoln!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2009)

yay another lincolner! kind of! hee hee! i used to do that... reward myself with a big bag of chrisps because i'd been so good but this time i'm doing pretty well!

the past week has been a bit of a stuggle and only lost 1lb but concidering me and hubby were off work together and going out each day i think i resisted lots of temptation!

the only bad things i did were have a hot chocolate in starbucks (no cream and skinny milk) and we went out to a resturant 2 times last week. but each time i only had a main course rather than my usual starter, main and dessert! so that was a big plus for me! i've still not had any fizzy drinks whihc is great. no more headaches too so that made it easier! i'm finding my skin  looks loads better too this week. when i went in for my facial my thearapist said that my skin looked 10x better than last time! part due to my monthy facial and part due to change of diet! so yay to that!

i'm going out with a friend on saturday night and i'm not going to drink much. 2 glasses of wine tops... and then i'll be on bottled water. 

i'm pleased i've stuck with my diet plan for a few weeks now. usually i'd have quit after a week! i have to say though i'm getting bored with home made soups for lunch when at work. does anybody have any ideas on what is healthy and yummy to take to work for lunch?

thanks for everybodies support! it means alot!


----------



## saba (Mar 9, 2009)

hi , its really gud to hear that ure happy with wht ure doing , congrats for the weight loss , 
and last but not the least , Tish ure so gud with the words, 4 sum reason i dig ur comments , they,re cool and i,m impressed ...


----------



## Hilly (Mar 9, 2009)

Woohoo! It will add up quickly! The first 10lbs was the hardest for me. 
You're doing great!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2009)

another week gone and 3lbs lost this week! woooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was really hard this week because it was that time of the month and i was craving sugary crap no end! but the worst thing i had was a 6'' chicken breast subway sandwich - my first one for 3 weeks or so and usually i'd go for a foot long, drink and cookie but not this time.  i only had the sandwich because even though i brought my soup into work i felt like crap and really wanted something solid inside of me.

i have even more motivation to loose weight because i ordered more work shirts but they are a little tight around the tummy (even though my old ones are too big the size smaller is too tight!!!) so i need to loose a couple of inches so that the shirts fit nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 each week i'll try one on to see how i'm doing (i'm not into measuring myself because i may cry at the results!!) 

last night i went on a night out so i did drink about 10 shots of vodka mixed with various juices throughout the night like pinapple, cranberry and orange. i still haven't caved and had any fizzy drinks so that's pretty amazing and i'm proud of myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this week i'm going to be a bit more strict with myself. i'm going out for a meal tom night with friends and i'll only have a main course and no alcohol. but i'm going to order what i want as a main for a treat (i love chilli so may order that!)


----------



## Babylard (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi! congrats on the weightloss. i can understand how it hurts to be told that your face is beautiful, but what happened to the rest of it?

i had heart failure and loss a massive amount of weight from not eating. the mechanical pump in my body made me feel like never eating and i was only 100 lbs after leaving the hospital. (mind you i am only 5 feet fall) and my bf met me when i was very thin.

over time i gained massive weight from water retension (because heart failure can make you very sensitive to salt) and poor diet. though my weight is considered "normal" at 113-115 lbs at my size, my bf always makes fun of me being chubby. my body is quite flabby now and my bf points it out everyday.

seriously, whatever to other people. eat right and exercise because it makes you feel good. do it because you want to, not because other people are being douchebags. 

good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 15, 2009)

good job! i know how you feel, i was skinny until i got to college.. then i gained a crapload of weight! (oddly, not in the first year though..) it got to the point where i was too embarrassed by my flabby upper arms and annoyed at not fitting into my old jeans. now im on a diet and try to work out at least every other day. it is soo hard not to indulge in cravings though >.<

btw ive been reading up on a lot of fitness, and apparently its not only consistent cardio that works... you also have to do strength training to build muscle. even though building muscle might account for some weight gain short term, it burns more calories per hour at rest than fat does, and is more dense so overall for the best long term results its best to combine both cardio and weights. (I got this from a really great nutritionist). not goot news for me bc i hate lifting weights, but i hope that helps!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 15, 2009)

oh, and another random fact:

*•Carbohydrate = 4 kcal/gm *

*•Protein = 4 kcal/gm*

*•Fat = 9 kcal/gm*

*•Alcohol = 7 kcal/gm 
*


----------



## Ria (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey hunny, let me start by saying I'm in exactly the same position. I used to be about 126 pounds at my best, and after continually putting weight on over the past five years, I'm 232 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I turned 30 last Wednesday and I thought that would have been a turning point. 
It wasn't, until today when I saw my party pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe how HUGE I look. So, I've decided enough is enough, and I'm really gonna try to do something about it. I love make up, this site and everyone on it, and I'm sure with support, we'll get there xxx 

Buddy me if you need a pal, good luck! xxx


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks agian for all the tips and support ladies. it's really nice knowing i can vent here and read all the lovely and interesting comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this week was not so good. i only lost 1lb which is guess is still good that i at least lost something... but i have such a way to go i like to loose 2-3lbs a week. i even cut out bread last week completely... not even pita bread!! so this week i'm going to cut out bread again and also drink more water rather than fruit squash / cordials. but on the plus side i had a sip of coke (my first in weeks and weeks!!) and i didn't like the taste anymore! it made my teeth feel funny and it was just too sweet. so i guess i really have kicked my coke habbit!! dr pepper on the other hand i won't even risk having a sip of it because i loved it so freaking much!!!

i'm also finding that i'm not getting hungery all the time anymore. my stomach must be shrinking i guess which can only be a good thing. not tried on my work shirts again yet... i'll give it another couple of weeks and then i'll see if they fit right!

i also have a managers meeting coming up in april so i'd love to loose about 5lbs before then. i'll feel more confident if i feel i look a bit better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only downside is that my hubbys parents are visting us next sunday - they'll take us out for a meal so i need to make sure i order something healthy from teh menu. but also his mum likes to critisise me whenever she possibly can - usually comments that i'd look better in my clothes if i was a few sizes smaller. but what i am looking forward to is the following weekend my mum and brother are coming to vist! so that means another meal but my mum is so lovely and she always makes me feel better about the way i look. she says because i'm tall (i'm 5'6 which is not tall but compared to her i am!) i carry the weight well and don't look like a walking blob! 

soo anyways fingers crossed i'll loose more than 1lb this week and that i do manage to drink more water


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 23, 2009)

Aw, that's so great for you! A loss is a loss! Also, very sweet of your mom. My mom nags me about my weight... that's why when I go visit I get all dolled up to take the focus off of how much I might have gained or haven't lost.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2009)

3lbs off last week! yay! i'd been doing really well so me and hubby decided to go out for a meal where i could eat what i wanted. however i decided that i didn't want alcohol or any fizzy drink so i had oranage juice and for my main course i had a chicken breat fillet thing with fries and i barely touched the fries. not because i didn't like them but because i didn't feel hungery and also i didn't want to wreck my good work! so go me! for once in my life i have very good self control when it comes to food! hubby was proud of me too.

my new work shirts are still tighter than i'd like but don't look too small on me anymore... hopefully by next week they'll fit perfectly! my work trousers however are really sagging in the bum! and also fall down if i walk really quickly! so that's a very good sign! and also a sign that i need to be buying a belt!

i'm finding now that when i get home from work i'm not starving hungery either... i pretty much don't eat when i get home until 7.30 - 8pm. i used to get home and eat an extra bowl of cereal to fill my up until dinner.

all in all i'm super pleased with my progress. i'll never be really thin and i don't want to be. but i would like to get back down to a uk size 16 and would like to loose about 2-2 1/2 stone more than what i've already lost.

thanks again for your comments and support.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

You should be SO proud of yourself!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One to two pounds a week is VERY healthy and realistic. Also, losing at that rate will prevent loose skin. So it's a very good thing. I am glad you aren't denying yourself of *everything*.. that leads to binging. You are being very smart about it all and I can see you are on your way to success!!! Keep on doing what you are doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been a lifetime member at weight watchers for about 8 years, so I totally understand the struggle with food. It's all about portion control and making sure to load up your day with healthy foods. After a while, I stopped craving all the crap food.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay!!!! What is your total so far?


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done thats great weight loss so far


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck....!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Yay!!!! What is your total so far?_

 
i've lost 10lbs so far which i think is pretty good going seeing as before i'd try to diet and loose 2 lbs one week and put it back on the next!

thanks so much for all your support girls! it's my day off today which is always tough because i get bored and want to eat! guess i'll have to use specktra to distract me! oh the hardship!


----------



## LP_x (Mar 31, 2009)

Well done!! 10lbs is fantastic xx


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 31, 2009)

Keep up the good work
You're doing amazing so far!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2009)

so another week gone and another 2lbs lost! yay!! i had a bit of a nughty day yesterday... and by naughty i had half a panini with some cheese! not particularly bad but i felt naughty eating it!

i think tommorow will be a problem... i'm going to a vip thing where there will be free alcohol and a buffet of food. and because i would have been travelling since 1.30 and won't get there til 6 i think i will be pretty damn hungery! must make sure i stay away from the pasteries!!! and teh day after i'm in a meeting all day where once agian there will be a buffet! which always has a big ass cake collection! argh!!! i need to stay strong!!!

Now i've nearly lost a stone i'm really excited... i've lost a clothes size now which is also great. so my clothes are fitting loads better (i was spilling out of the top of my jeans!) so i feel alot more attractive. it is getting harder each week though because there is always something that i want to eat. and saying no is really hard!

me and my work mates have been watching a show called the biggest loser on sky every day. they're all very big people and some of them loose like 10lbs in one week!!!! freaking insane! but i think tehy're in a gym for like 8 hours a day which is not really an option for me! it's a really addictive show though and you really start to feel for the people on it! some look like completley different people now!

anyways thanks for all the support and advice. in a few weeks i'm going to a theme park with friends and hubby so will take pictures. i'll post some here so you can see my progress! still got miles to go though!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

That is wonderful news!!!  Keep up the great work and that wonderfully positive attitude!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2009)

i've been bad at uodating recently but i've not lost a stone (14lbs!) just another 2 stone to go unmtil i'm at my goal weight.

this week me and hubby have friends visitiong and we're going out quite alot. already trying to plan my meals in advance and i know where we'll be eating which helps. one guy from work was off for a few days and ate what he wanted and put on 4lbs! so i really don't want to be going crazy! i think the issue is that even when i have lost all the weight that i want i will still have to be careful with what i eat and not pig out all the time agian. that's what happened when i lost weight years ago. i thought it was ok to eat bad because i was thin! it's just annoying that i never stay thin for long!!

ideally i would like to loose my other 2 stone before september when i go on holiday. and then between september 2009 and may 2010 i would like to loose another 1.5 stone. seems like alot but i am quite overweight so it's not too much. i'm just taking it step by step. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in other news i bought a new dress last week that looks really lovely on! because my tummy is alot flatter (still fat just not sticking out like a pregnant lady!) the dress looks really nice!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i've lost 10lbs so far which i think is pretty good going seeing as before i'd try to diet and loose 2 lbs one week and put it back on the next!

thanks so much for all your support girls! it's my day off today which is always tough because i get bored and want to eat! guess i'll have to use specktra to distract me! oh the hardship! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Keep a mixture of fresh Carrot chips, cucumbers & celery in baggies...I try to grab those and munch when bored...I dip them in Low-Fat Italian dressing ..I think it's the crunchy I am after more so than the actually junk food taste!! You are doing so great!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 21, 2009)

You're doing very well, it's great
If you need someone to talk to, I'm there
I've read your first post and we kinda have the same view on our body
I freaking HATE my arms right now... ¬¬

Let's be positive!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 22, 2009)

I just read through the whole post and I am so happy for you. I in the same boat you where in. I gained a lot of weight due to hormones ( I have PCOS, which causes me to have insilin resistance.). So its been really hard to lose weight. But now I really feel like trying to go on a diet again.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2009)

thanks guys for being so sweet and supportive! and i'm pleased to hear that i'm making others want to diet and go one healthy eating plans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've been super busy over the past 2 weeks, had guests staying for a few days, working, hubbys birthday and lots of trips out places! so i have not lost anymore weight because i've been eating more than what i should have! however i'm also pleased that i havene't put anymore on. this week i've been very strict with myself again so hopefully i'll start shifting my 1-2lbs each week agian!  here are some piccies though. if you compare them to the picture on page one you can see i've lost a bit from my face and tummy.






nopt a flattering pic but this is the same gold top that is in the first piccie. my boobs are still big but you can see my tummy is flatter.





less of a double chin here!





me and emma - the skinny girl in the first pic!! i'm wearing a dress here but still very concious of my arms so wore a little cardi!






hopefully one day i'll be able to post pictures where i'm happy with all of myself rather than just bits!


----------



## leenybeeny (May 1, 2009)

you are doing so great, and you look awesome!  I'm glad that you're being realistic and not getting down on yourself for having not lost for a couple weeks.  My husband stopped losing for a whole year, and has put back on 5 lbs, but is ready to jump back to it starting today he said.  Keeping a positive attitude always makes for success!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Congrats! You look fantastic! My best friend and her work friends did a Biggest Loser pool... they all bought in for like $20 dollars and whoever lost the most lbs at the end of 6 or 8 weeks (I forgot) got to take home the money. My friend lost 20 lbs, even though she didn't win, the competitiveness and support really pushed her to do well. 

Keep us posted =)


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2009)

well i've lost another 2lbs this week which is awesome! today i am having a bit of a treat day - i'm not having soup for lunch!! i am going to have some bbq chicken breast, light feta cheese and salad in a wholegrain pita bread. i fancied something solid for once and there are less healthy things to eat. so am thinking why not.

i got a little upset a week ago because a friend pooped into my shop and saw me. i hadn't mentioned i was dieting to her but thought now it was obvious i had lost weight i would mention it.  my work trousers litterally hang off me now and my shirt is quite loose rather than being fitted.  when i told her how much i had lost she just said 'i guess you must be able to tell when you have no clothes on then'. my work guys all tell me how well i;ve done and that she was just being a bitch. but it still upset me because i've been working so hard. i've been trying to see this friend less anyways because she has a habbit of saying wrong things and getting me down. this just backed up my feelings again.

i'm visting my granny the first week of june and i'm hoping to loose about 4-5lbs before i see her. at leats it is coming off week by week, little by little!

this really has been the first time i have stuck to a diet for so long. a sencible diet anyways! this week at work i'm stupidly busy so have bought some slim fast shakes to have for breakfast because i know that i won't be able to eat some cereal.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

I've been down that road too and it took me a lot of willpower to stay on the straight and narrow.  I used to cross train every day, at first it was 20 minutes a day, then 40 minutes a day and then 1 hour a day.

The one thing that helped me was taking a photo of myself in just my underwear in a certain place every week so that I could see the improvements because it was hard for to see it without the pics.  I lost a total of  50lbs but it has been so worth it, mainly for how much better I feel in myself but one thing I should warn you about is that you will become more critical of yourself when you're slimmer, it's happened to everyone I know but you get over that in time..now one of my major annoyances is going out sale shopping when they only have the larger sizes in stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stick with it though and the end result will come around a lot quicker than you thin


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2009)

man i don't know what i am doing to myself this past week. i have eaten alot of crap... and have just finished eating my dinner which again was junk food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so upset with myself.  i've not lost any weight this week because i've eaten badly. and if i'm honest i think i will end up putting on a couple of lbs when the food has settled in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've had a stressful week and that i why i have eaten badly.  i've been working too hard which has stressed me and then the cherry on the cake was being called by an estate agent saying they wanted to take npics of the house.  i asked why and they said it's because it needed to be put on the market asap! our renting agentcy never told us the house was being sold and that we'd have to move out. i got told by a fucking stranger on the phone! it's the worst time for it to happen too because i'm not earning as much money and moving now is a bitch because i have no spare cash.

i was really upset when i got the call and cried alot.  however in typical me fashion i found a new even nicer place in less than 24 hours and the paperwork is all going through now.  i can't wait to move into our new place.  but because i'm stressed about getting everything packed, cleaned and sorted i'm eating junk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don;t want to undo all my hard work in a few weeks and know i'm on a downward spiral.  tommorow on my day off i'm going to do lots of cardio to get me going and burning calories and i need to be hardcore with my dieting again.

wish me luck girls because i need it now more than ever with the way i feel


----------



## kaliraksha (May 25, 2009)

Hey, don't be so hard on yourself! It happens to ALL of us... especially when life gets chaotic like that. This last week I haven't been "good" either because I have less than 2 weeks to find a new place to rent... so I've been meeting with the real estate agent and then going to eat lunch or dinner at restaurants because I've been out all day and haven't had time to plan a meal.

The best thing we can do is help ourselves make good choices easier... get rid of the junk food... and if you don't have it and you're buying it out of convenience then try other convenience foods like fruits or carrots, wheat crackers, also try deli or grocery store roasted chickens, or quick cooking fish (like salmon) for meals. 

Good luck moving and remember the only thing you can do at this point is change your future health habits =)


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2009)

cheers sweetie. it's comforting to know that you are in a similar situation to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you manage to get some property sorted soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah the problem is i have been swinging by the shops on my way home from work and because i've had no time for lunch i'm stupidly hungery so i'll buy whatever is quick and easy - usually that equals junk food! pizzas, burgers, pancakes and stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but you're right. i can't change what is already done.  i just need to make better choices this week. no more snacking on junky stuff - i will buy soem fruit and keep it at my shop to eat when i'm hungery and will make sure that no matter how busy i am i take 5-10 mins to actually eat my soup for lunch.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 19, 2009)

How's it going? Hope you're doing well =)


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 16, 2009)

You're an inspiration! Keep up the good work, girl! *hugs*


----------

